# SGT Lee Brown - 5th Ranger Battalion, D-Day



## compforce (May 27, 2015)

Today I was invited to lunch by a friend.  Unknown to me, my friend Roger also invited Hatcher Hurd, Executive Editor for Appen Media Group here in Atlanta.  Hatcher brought someone very special with him.  French Legion of Honor recipient SGT Lee Brown of the 5th Ranger Battalion. 

SGT Brown was among the Rangers that truly led the way when he climbed the cliff at Omaha Beach in 1944.  During lunch, SGT Brown, his wife and son told his story.  As with most heroes, he was very humble.  One thing he said will tell you the kind of man he is.  He said "We were about halfway up when a group of Germans decided to shoot at us so we decided to shoot back.  I guess we were better".  I will say that I have never been as honored as I was sitting there listening to SGT Brown tell his first hand story of what happened on that beach in 1944.  Here's the story written by Hatcher in 2009:  http://www.northfulton.com/stories/Alpharetta-man-gets-Legion-of-Honor-for-D-Day,37956

I've invited SGT Brown and his sons to read and participate in this thread.  I'm sure he'd love to hear from some of you Rangers.

This picture was the cover of "Yank" magazine (precursor to Stars and Stripes).  This was right after the actions from the article. 



This is SGT Brown at the Normandy Cemetary during the Anniversary of D-Day in 2011.


This is SGT Brown revisiting Omaha Beach during the same Anniversary.  During lunch he told the story about how he wanted to touch the water while he was there.  They waited for low tide and he and his son approached the water.  He leaned over to put his palms in the water and a sudden wave came and drenched him from the waist down.  "I guess I got to touch the water" he said.



Many many thanks to Hatcher Hurd for bringing this amazing man to lunch with us. 

SGT Brown, I can never express enough thanks for what you and your Brothers did.  You are the reason why we call it the "Greatest Generation".

*Pictures are courtesy of SGT Brown's family who retains the rights to them.


----------



## x SF med (May 27, 2015)

Wow.  just, WOW.   SGT Brown, you are the kind of hero my generation still idolize, thank you for showing us how it's supposed to be done.

DOL, SGT Brown.


----------



## Centermass (May 27, 2015)

Having participated in the D Day Anniversary years ago, and seeing the beaches, and then, the infamous Cliffs at Pointe Du Hoc, I am still in awe and amazement at the honor, courage and intestinal fortitude at the achievements those Rangers accomplished years ago. I am humbled when I think of all they endured, and those who were lost. 

Thank you Ranger Brown. And my thanks will never be enough. Thank you again for "Leading The Way" on that day in history, that is still etched forever in the annals of history. 

RLTW!


----------



## Kraut783 (May 28, 2015)

Simply Incredible!!


----------



## firstpig151 (Jun 19, 2015)

Holy shit he is a hard looking man.  If I was a German soldier and saw that face coming up the cliff towards me I would R-U-N.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 20, 2015)

I still remember a grown man, brought to tears, overcome by grief and wrought with emotion, upon viewing all those markers in the American Cemetery at Normandy 35 years ago.

That grown man was me.

RLTW.


----------



## compforce (Jul 30, 2015)

> ALPHARETTA, Ga. – Lee Brown today at 90 is a man of quiet demeanor, self-effacing with an easy smile. He’s a far cry from that tough-as-nails 20-year-old Army Ranger glaring at the photographer who snapped his picture that wound up on the 1945 cover of the U.S. military magazine Yank, which quickly went viral in 1940s’ fashion – i.e. on the wire services.
> 
> Brown, who will serve as grand marshal for the 63rd Alpharetta Old Soldiers Day Parade kicking off Saturday, Aug. 1, is still active at 90 and attends Ranger reunions.



True hero serves as Old Soldiers Day parade marshal - Appen Media Group


----------

